# Resume Play



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

Somehow show which shows you have started viewing but haven't finished.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

If you're done watching shows, delete them. If they're still on you TiVo, you either haven't watched them, or haven't finished watching them.

Problem solved.


----------



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah but say you have 4 shows of the same program listed and you can't remember which one you were in the middle of. You have to click on it to see that it says Resume Playing.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Using the Channel Up/Down buttons from the show detail screen, you can go to the next/previous show(s) in the folder, without having to go up a level in the menus.

Tim


----------

